
Facebook Groups Are Destroying America - tenslisi
https://www.wired.com/story/facebook-groups-are-destroying-america/
======
haunter
I take this as a hit piece. Writer wouldn't have this problem if it were a
left leaning Mastodon instance which are also "built for privacy and
community"

In fact I take Mastodon as much more worse where that's the whole selling
point: make your own echo chamber and enjoy it.

~~~
aaron695
If you look back to Obama's campaign in 2008, Wired championed the part which
was pretty similar to the Facebook–Cambridge Analytica data scandal.

Back then the ramifications weren't as obvious but there is zero retrospective
on how they champion things and it's ok if it's their side. The monster of
'fake news' was also released by the left.

Obama's Secret Weapons: Internet, Databases and Psychology
[https://www.wired.com/2008/10/obamas-
secret-w/](https://www.wired.com/2008/10/obamas-secret-w/)

~~~
schoen
An earlier smaller-scale version of that enthusiasm was visible during the
Howard Dean campaign, which was considered the first Internet-centric or at
least Internet-adept major party presidential campaign in the U.S.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Howard_Dean_2004_presidential_...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Howard_Dean_2004_presidential_campaign#Fundraising_2)

This was said to have disintermediated the connection between the candidate
and the public, which, at the time, the press generally admired. While Dean
apparently pioneered the idea of this direct connection through the Internet,
he wasn't credited with the database and psychology expertise that Wired
attributed to the Obama campaign four years later.

------
schwartzworld
[https://i.imgur.com/gh5BPVJ_d.webp](https://i.imgur.com/gh5BPVJ_d.webp)

this site is unusable on mobile with the undismissable paywall modal thingy.
too bad, because I was interested in the content.

